# New family member :)



## Death2BSL (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey guys, I made an introduction thread yesterday saying that I had just lost my girl Jasmine after 12 1/2 years with her and that i'd be getting a new pup soon. Well, soon became last night. My wife and I just decided to do it because the house just felt so empty and my son was really sad. First, this is a pic of Jasmine, she was such an amazing girl and we miss her so much...








Here is a pic of our new pup's parents, the mom is blue and the dad is fawn..








...and lastly, a couple of pics of our boy, haven't come to an agreement on a name just yet, but soon i'm sure. All of the pups were either blue or fawn and we decided to go with this little fawn boy...
















The loss of Jasmine still weighs heavy on us as a family, but we are excited to have this little bundle of joy to grow with my son. Thanks for looking


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

He couldn't be cuter. I mention rapid replacement in your other thread and hopefully it will help ease your family's loss. Thanks so much for the pictures. I wish you and your new boy many happy years together. Please let us know what you decide on for a name, and we always love more pictures. 

Joe


----------



## Death2BSL (Aug 22, 2015)

jttar said:


> He couldn't be cuter. I mention rapid replacement in your other thread and hopefully it will help ease your family's loss. Thanks so much for the pictures. I wish you and your new boy many happy years together. Please let us know what you decide on for a name, and we always love more pictures.
> 
> Joe


Thanks so much for the kind words. No name yet lol. We have it narrowed down a bit, and we're still trying to convince my son that "cheeseburger" is an awesome name but maybe we should pick something else  I'll most definitely update when we finally decide.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Cheeseburger lmao! adorable pup!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Adorable pup, I love the mask!

I like cheeseburger


----------



## SMD760 (Oct 31, 2013)

Bumb for Cheeseburger!!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

RIP Jasmine.......

Good luck with the pup


----------



## Death2BSL (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone! So our boy's name is officially Murphy lol. My wife and son picked it and it's growing on me. We took him in for his part 1 puppy package yesterday and the vet said he is 6 weeks old. I'm a little p.o'd because I was told he was 8 weeks, I just figured he was small. She didn't seem too concerned and said he's healthy as a horse. 

My son still asks for Jazzy every morning when he wakes up, I'm not sure when it's gonna get easier. It's hard to stay sad for too long though when Murph is acting like an absolute goober and making us laugh all the time. I'll be snapping pics constantly and I'll get some uploaded pretty soon.


----------



## bones87 (Aug 13, 2015)

Rip Jasmine sorry to hear that but like many of us we have all lost at least one it is hard to take in, but congrats on the new pup as that is how we dealt with a loss, he is a very cute pup and here is to many years of happiness, love and joy with Murphy


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Murphy is a great name. I would try to explain to whatever age level your son is that Jazzy is in a happy place and that she would want him to love Murphy like he loves her. Hopefully in time your son won't anticipate Jazzy coming home. It is so hard on the children when you lose a pet but time will heal. 

Looking forward to lots more pictures of Murphy and watching him grow up.

Joe


----------



## Death2BSL (Aug 22, 2015)

bones87 said:


> Rip Jasmine sorry to hear that but like many of us we have all lost at least one it is hard to take in, but congrats on the new pup as that is how we dealt with a loss, he is a very cute pup and here is to many years of happiness, love and joy with Murphy





jttar said:


> Murphy is a great name. I would try to explain to whatever age level your son is that Jazzy is in a happy place and that she would want him to love Murphy like he loves her. Hopefully in time your son won't anticipate Jazzy coming home. It is so hard on the children when you lose a pet but time will heal.
> 
> Looking forward to lots more pictures of Murphy and watching him grow up.
> 
> Joe


Thanks again guys. Murph is a great pup so far, very attentive and he seems incredibly smart and willing to learn. I'm not too sure exactly what he is lol. His mom looks like she might have some staff in her but who knows. I'm not too concerned with all of that though, because he seems like a perfect fit for the family. We are very pleased.


----------



## Death2BSL (Aug 22, 2015)

More pics of *Casper*(my son changed his name shortly after my last post), he is 5 1/2 months now and 48lbs. A happy, healthy boy with a great disposition. Thanks for looking 

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Death2BSL (Aug 22, 2015)

one more...


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Aww, Caspar is looking really good. He has a great looking face. Thanks for the update pictures. It's fun to watch them grow.

Joe


----------



## Alpha1 (Aug 19, 2015)

So sorry for your loss.

Congrats on your new Pup, he is adorable.


----------



## Death2BSL (Aug 22, 2015)

jttar said:


> Aww, Caspar is looking really good. He has a great looking face. Thanks for the update pictures. It's fun to watch them grow.
> 
> Joe





Alpha1 said:


> So sorry for your loss.
> 
> Congrats on your new Pup, he is adorable.


Thanks! We love this little guy so much. I'll keep this thread updated as he continues to grow.


----------



## Death2BSL (Aug 22, 2015)

8 months old now


----------

